# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  لمـآذآ يذوب آلشاب لكلمة (حبيبي)!!

## rand yanal

*لمـآذآ يذوب آلشاب لكلمة (حبيبي)
 صدرت بآلغلط ' ، ،
 من فم .. آلطبيبة آلمشرفة على علآجه !!

 ويـغرق في بحر عميق من الأوهـآم !!
 ... لكلمة تسلم .. صدرت من جآرته آلآجنبية !!

 ويهيم في خيـآلاته .. لإبتسـآمة عابرة من فتآة في آلمركز آلتجآري !!

 لآننآ وبكل فخر !!
 تعلمنآ گلمة (حيوآن) قبل آن نتعلم (حبيبي)
 وعـرفنآ كلمة (غبي) قبل آن نعرف (يَ عسل)
 ونطقنآ (يَ حمـآر) قبل آن ننطق (يَ قمر)

 حتى عندمآ نشتآق لشخص مآ نبدآ بلعنه قبل آلسلآم !!

 گلمة : ..
 يَ حبيبي (عيب)
 و يَ (آبن آلكلب عَآدي) !!
 يَ حيآتي (عيب)
 و يَ حيوآن (مآفيهآ شي) ؟
 يَ روحـي (عيب)

 قَوآميسنآ .. خآليـة ومجردة
 من آي نوع من آنوآع :

 آلكـلمآت آلرآقية ..!
 بـل آصبحت هذه آلكلمآت تدُل على آلسخرية !!

 ۆ من يتكلم بشكل رآقي ..!!
 يُسآل .. (شو وضعه) ؟ "

 آلحُب = + 18
 آلعشق = خرفنه
 آللطف = تميلح ۆ دلع

 حُرمنآ من آلحُب !!
 حتى ضننآه جريمة ،
 ۆفطمنآ منه قبل
 آن نفطم من آلرضآعة '

 ( آلحُب حيآة )
 ۆ ليس قصة شآب ۆ فتآة في غرفة مظلمة !!

 آلحُب للجميع.. لـ [ الأم ، آلعآئلة ، آلآصدقآء ]


*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*والله صدقتِ نسينا الحُب بـ زمن العيب لـ التوافه والمحلل لـ الكوارث*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رائعه هي كلماتك .. فـ قواميسنا تخلت عن الابجديه في الرقه والاهتمام واتجهت للمعيبات والتلفظ بكل ما يأتي به التجريح ..

اشكركِ :SnipeR (69):

----------


## rand yanal

طوق وصديقة مروركم عطر  :Smile:

----------


## shams spring

*فعلا معك حق ...للاسف واقع مرير 
لكن اعتقد انه في وقتنا الحاضر بلشنا نخرج من ثقافة العيب 
ولسا حاليا احسن بكتير من ايام زمان .... يسلموووووو*

----------


## rand yanal

> *فعلا معك حق ...للاسف واقع مرير 
> لكن اعتقد انه في وقتنا الحاضر بلشنا نخرج من ثقافة العيب 
> ولسا حاليا احسن بكتير من ايام زمان .... يسلموووووو*



ممممممممممممممممممم.. معك حق  :Smile:  

يسلموا على المرور يا شمس ..  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اكيد وتأكيدا على كلامك رند العراقية لما بحكو بحطو كلمة عيوني بأول كلامهم حتى لو بتتعامل المرأة مع الرجل بأي مجال بتحسيه قربين للقلب بس في كثير ناس بتفهمهم غلط

----------


## rand yanal

> اكيد وتأكيدا على كلامك رند العراقية لما بحكو بحطو كلمة عيوني بأول كلامهم حتى لو بتتعامل المرأة مع الرجل بأي مجال بتحسيه قربين للقلب بس في كثير ناس بتفهمهم غلط


حبيبتي مهااااااااااااا .. شكرا لمشاركتك .. وأنا بكي نفس كلامك  :Smile:

----------


## اليتيم العماني

صدقت , ولكن إلى ماذا تعزين ربط الحب بالشهوت ؟!

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

معك حق ختي اصبح هذا واقعنا الذي نعيشه 
شكرا على ما طرحتي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بالفعل....
اصبح جائزا" ان ينادي الناس بعضهم بمسميات غريبة لا تحتوي من الاحترام شيئا" واصبح غريبا" ان نادى احدهم الاخر بمسميات لطيفة تنم عن ذوق واحساس وصدق

----------

